#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  буддийские мантры. Помогите с переводом.

## Margarita

Добрый день! Я начинающий переводчик. Мне принесли мантры, которые читаются в одном из буддийских монастырей. Необходимо перевести на русский. Помогите пожалуйста перевести этот отрывок. Там используются слова, которые я нигде не могу найти.


Who in this world with its devas, maras and brahmas, this generation with its samanas and brahmins together with its rulers and mankind, made known, having realized it through higher knowledge.

Заранее благодарна на помощь)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Это не мантра. Это отрывок из сутры запуска колеса учения:


 И пока, монахи, не стало вполне чистым
это мое знание и видение четырех благородных истин, как они есть,
о трех оборотах, о двенадцати видах -
до тех пор, монахи, не заявлял я,
что прямо пробудился правильным пробуждением,
непревзойденном во вселенной с ее богами,
Марами и Брахмами,
с шраманами и брахманами,
царями и простыми людьми.
Но как только стало вполне чистым
это мое знание и видение четырех благородных истин, как они есть,
о трех оборотах, о двенадцати видах -
тогда заявил я,
что прямо пробудился правильным пробуждением,
непревзойденном во вселенной с ее богами,
Марами и Брахмами,
с шраманами и брахманами,
царями и простыми людьми.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Это не мантра. Это отрывок из сутры запуска колеса учения:


http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm

----------

